# Villager gender change between games?



## Kristen (Dec 4, 2015)

I was going through old games and decided to boot up Wild World. Robin was still there so I decided to drop by. It seemed as though Robin was a jock male, while in other games, Robin is a snooty female.

Here's a comparison (City Folk and GC pictures aren't mine):

Gamecube:





City Folk (I think this is, at least):




New Leaf:





Wild World:









I spoke to other characters who I knew were female, just to make sure they didn't all have the same nametag, and females' were pink, indicating Robin is for sure a male in Wild World. I know there were personality changes for some villagers, but is this the only case of a gender change between games?
I find it kind of weird..


----------



## kelpy (Dec 4, 2015)

Weird! Checked the wiki and says nothing about it.


----------



## emolga (Dec 4, 2015)

That's odd. I don't think it was a glitch, really weird.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Dec 4, 2015)

That is really weird and interesting.  Good catch!


----------



## Mariah (Dec 4, 2015)

No, Robin is definitely a snooty female in every game. I know you can change villager genders using Action Replay though.


----------



## Kristen (Dec 4, 2015)

Mariah said:


> No, Robin is definitely a snooty female in every game. I know you can change villager genders using Action Replay though.



I don't even own Action Replay and never got Robin from anyone else. Do you have some kind of explanation then..?

Plus, what about speaking like a jock and saying "A man's gotta do what a man's gotta do." when talking about moving out?

Maybe I got a hacked copy, idk. :/ I can't find anything about Robin online and have no way of testing this on other WW games, although I wish I could.


----------



## Zane (Dec 4, 2015)

Nope, she's a snooty in WW. I specifically remember that dumb bird because I kept getting her in my town and it annoyed me a lot. If she's a jock in your game it's a bizarre anomaly or your game was hacked at some point.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Dec 4, 2015)

Now I _really_ hope Robin moves into my WW town. I doubt he/she will, but I'm dying to see. For the record, I bought my game brand new from Amazon in 2007, I'm the only one who has ever played it and I don't know how to hack.


----------



## Kristen (Dec 4, 2015)

Zane said:


> Nope, she's a snooty in WW. I specifically remember that dumb bird because I kept getting her in my town and it annoyed me a lot. If she's a jock in your game it's a bizarre anomaly or your game was hacked at some point.



This is so weird... Someone actually bothered to hack the text in my game? Wow.



Belle of Pripyat said:


> Now I _really_ hope Robin moves into my WW town. I doubt he/she will, but I'm dying to see. For the record, I bought my game brand new from Amazon in 2007, I'm the only one who has ever played it and I don't know how to hack.



Same here tbh. If you ever get her I'd love to see it. I have literally not seen her in any other Wild World game so I'm interested.


----------



## Hamilton (Dec 4, 2015)

She's in my freshly restarted Wild World too as one of my 3 starter villagers. I can confirm that she's a snooty in my game. I have no idea what's happening with yours. xD


----------



## Cailey (Dec 4, 2015)

pretty sure robin was a male in my old wild world copy too if I remember correctly.


----------



## JellyDitto (Dec 4, 2015)

idk maybe theyre genderfluid?


----------



## Mariah (Dec 4, 2015)

I found another story similar to yours.


> The first town I had, when Vesta moved in, *she* was a he! Had the athletic personality type. With this new town I have, Vesta just moved in, and I find out that she's really a girl! I had no clue that was what the correct gender for Vesta was until this happened & I looked it up, wondering which time was the wrong gender. I even got *his* picture and it had the caption about "musk".


I guess if you're not hacking, it has to be a glitch. Robin is definitely a girl.


----------



## Kristen (Dec 4, 2015)

chocotaco13 said:


> She's in my freshly restarted Wild World too as one of my 3 starter villagers. I can confirm that she's a snooty in my game. I have no idea what's happening with yours. xD





kittycaffeine said:


> pretty sure robin was a male in my old wild world copy too if I remember correctly.



what the heck man
If this happened to other people too, it would explain why sometimes they say he/she incorrectly when speaking about a villager
plus, I mean, look at New Leaf. There are gender glitches there too. When snooty villagers talk about how you should thank another villager because they're regifting the other one's gift, they then say "Wait, don't actually thank him!" regardless of whether it's male or female. Same happens when a certain rumour is talked about someone from a past town, they say "he" again, regardless of the actual player's gender.



JellyDitto said:


> idk maybe theyre genderfluid?



probably



Mariah said:


> I found another story similar to yours.
> 
> I guess if you're not hacking, it has to be a glitch. Robin is definitely a girl.



whoa, where did you find that?
mhm, Robin was a girl in my GC and now my NL town. I don't like this glitched male jock Robin


----------



## Mariah (Dec 4, 2015)

stargate said:


> what the heck man
> If this happened to other people too, it would explain why sometimes they say he/she incorrectly when speaking about a villager
> plus, I mean, look at New Leaf. There are gender glitches there too. When snooty villagers talk about how you should thank another villager because they're regifting the other one's gift, they then say "Wait, don't actually thank him!" regardless of whether it's male or female. Same happens when a certain rumour is talked about someone from a past town, they say "he" again, regardless of the actual player's gender.
> 
> ...



I found it on a GameFaqs post from seven years ago. 
New Leaf doesn't have gender glitches. They're translation errors.


----------



## Cailey (Dec 4, 2015)

haha yeah I definitely remember having robin in my wild world game and *he* was a jock as well!
I remember I ended up moving him out! I always though _she (???)_ was a male character because of that!

must be glitches then if other people including myself have experienced this, how strange!

I think it'd be cute is genders varied! like some marshals were girls and some lolly's were boys (๑>◡<๑)
it'd be pretty cute & unique, lol


----------



## Kristen (Dec 4, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I found it on a GameFaqs post from seven years ago.
> New Leaf doesn't have gender glitches. They're translation errors.



yeah. well apparently it's been happening more since wild world. that's just what I've seen other people say though.
I find it slightly amusing when I'm called a male



kittycaffeine said:


> haha yeah I definitely remember having robin in my wild world game and *he* was a jock as well!
> I remember I ended up moving him out! I always though _she (???)_ was a male character because of that!
> 
> must be glitches then if other people including myself have experienced this, how strange!
> ...



aww, at least I'm not the only one! I wish I could find more stories on this online >.>
that would be cool, although I'm not sure everyone would go for male Marinas unless they renamed, but then it would just be a new character >.<


----------



## Rabirin (Dec 5, 2015)

That is really weird, i've never had that happen in my game. It must be a glitch omg. But keep her! its really funny to see her that way & I remember thinking Chief was a girl in Wild world and that his name was "chef" until i realised what the colouring behind the names meant cx


----------



## merve-chan (Dec 6, 2015)

I always thought Moe was a girl in AC Wild World, and I found out in ACNL he is a boy, maybe it could've been like your story too. But it is probably just my child brain not knowing the difference. That would be a weird glitch though!


----------



## alesha (Dec 6, 2015)

wow! That's. ?...wow.


----------



## kelpy (Dec 6, 2015)

I have seen times where a villager calls another villager the opposite of their gender.
Like Tangy saying "Could you take this thing to Mac? She left it in my home."
I've never seen this type of thing. Someone must've hacked on that copy before, like others have said.


----------



## Mariah (Dec 6, 2015)

Jellonoes said:


> I have seen times where a villager calls another villager the opposite of their gender.
> Like Tangy saying "Could you take this thing to Mac? She left it in my home."
> I've never seen this type of thing. Someone must've hacked on that copy before, like others have said.



This is a completely different thing. That is a translation error, this is a glitch.


----------



## kelpy (Dec 7, 2015)

Mariah said:


> This is a completely different thing. That is a translation error, this is a glitch.



ah, okay. I get it lol.


----------



## Mayor Rose (Dec 9, 2015)

That's really weird. Really want to find my old Wild World copy now and see if I had Robin.


----------

